
Zapier (YC S12): An IFTTT For Business Users - WadeF
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/20/zapier-ifttt-for-business/
======
mikeknoop
While the IFTTT comparison is timely, our (Zapier) middle to long term
strategies diverge significantly. We're big fans of what Linden has going on.
We love the idea of making APIs usable for regular people!

~~~
troels
Actually - and I'm not just trying to be snarky here - but I don't get what
you offer, that ifttt don't? Perhaps except the presentation is a bit more
inclusive. Is that it?

~~~
mikeknoop
For now, the setup is similar (triggers/actions). But why aren't all of our
users just using IFTTT? Primarily the allure to a business-focused app, with
services they use today, and support on top. We'll naturally diverge more over
time but the "easy" starting point when trying to sync lots of different
services looks the same.

------
ernestipark
Zapier's experience is great. I integrated emails that come to our help@
address to message our company HipChat so that we can respond to user
inquiries ASAP. The flow of making a zap is very well thought out and they've
really thought hard about the UI/UX. It took me just a minute to get signed up
and integrate with my service.

~~~
samstave
This is the perfect engine to create a great support service:

Use this to monitor alerts coming from various system monitors (BB, logwatch,
etc..) and have it take the escalation actions that an on-call person would
typically perform.

~~~
ultrasaurus
I plan to use Zapier for a side project, but for alerting their fastest plan
has a 5 minute lag (the free plan has 5 hours of lag)

(Disclaimer, I work for PagerDuty which totally does what you're talking
about)

------
Maro
I think I understand what IFTTT is, but I don't get the "IFFFT for business"
tagline. How is IFTTT itself not for business? Is it just the different set of
APIs supported? I assume IFTTT itself could add those at some point?

~~~
samstave
Yes, read the article. It has integrations with APIs that are more biz user
focused.

------
bitsweet
This is a great idea...I felt there was a huge opportunity missed by IFTTT
(and it wasn't connecting to physical devices)

------
bretthardin
I have been using Zapier for Stripe to Hipchat integration for a few months.
It is pretty nice and would suggest it to others. I have had a few bumps in
the road, but overall I am happy with the service.

------
bryanh
Clickable to the site: <https://zapier.com/>

------
newy
Amazing service. Works like a charm for piping notifications from various
other apps into HipChat. Can't wait to play around with it more.

------
dugmartin
Very impressed with the signup process. I hooked up a Pivotal Tracker to AIM
integration in about a minute. Nice job.

------
eric-hu
I'm impressed with the triggers and actions available right now.

Hooking up a trial account for Github commits to email me is destroying my
2008 Macbook Pro in Firefox. These drag and drop actions might need some
optimizing--though I'll admit my computer is nearing 'unacceptably slow'.

~~~
WadeF
Yeah we've definitely not done a great job optimizing for older
hardware/browser combos.

------
DanielN
This hopefully one of many future congratulations to the Zapier team. Great
job guys!

------
timjahn
Excited to see more people become aware of Zapier! I can't believe it was only
5 motets ago that Wade was showing me a demo of the product and listening to
my crazy suggestions.

------
sgaither
I'm new to this...so with IFTTT and Zapier, are they hand building their own
APIs to these services?

------
iworkforthem
If Zapier is able to keep the no. of spammers under control, the service is
going to be great! Keep on rolling out more services to connect the various
applications. Limitless..

------
rboyd
kudos fellas. startup weekend seems like just yesterday. you guys have been
moving at warp speed. enjoy the ride!

------
NickKampe
Congrats fellas, proud of ya!

